# "Upgrader" un iMac G3: de Mac OS 9.2 à OS 10.2 (ou 10.3)



## arnplouy (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 


On vient de me faire don d'un iMac G3 (333MHz, 5Gb,.., année inconnue). je sais qu'il est assez vieillot mais je voudrais le passer sous Mac OS 10.2 ou 3 mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire.

Pour info, on ne m'a donné aucun CDs d'installation et je ne suis pas trop spécialiste des manip de ce type (désolé mais je ne suis mac que depuis l'iMac G5 sous Tiger). Mais si on m'explique bien et que l'on me dit ce qu'il faut acheter (ou télécharger) comme logiciel, y'a pas de raison que je n'y arrive pas.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS: j'ai bien vu qu'il y avais un post assez récent plus ou moins similaire mais le problème de cet homme n'est pas exactement le même donc j'ai un peu de mal pour tout piger!


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2009)

Hello

La première chose à faire est de vérifier la mise à jour du firmware ! via le site Apple

Ensuite, 5Gb de disque dur, ça va être très juste, il te faudra donc trouver un nouveau DD
Et pour finir, il te faudra aussi très probablement augmenter la RAM !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

puis partir en chasse des supports physiques d'OS

on ne telecharge pas les OS mac
(on telecharge chez Apple uniquement les mises à jour, les OS c'est cd-dvd)


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2009)

Comme c'est un iMac à tiroir, il existe bien une MaJ du FirmWare, mais elle n'est pas aussi importante que pour les "slot-loading".
Le problème pour faire tourner X.3 là-dessus, ça va être 2 upgrades :
- la Ram (limitée à 512Mo en PC66-144 pin SO-DIM) pas facile à trouver. Mais il faut blinder la Ram pour compenser le processeur.
- le disque dur en IDE (de moins en moins facile à trouver) sachant que tout ce qui est au-delà de 128Go (réels, pas informatique) sera perdu.
Brefs, des frais en perspectives pour des résultats qui risquent d'être décevant au final.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2009)

Comme dit plus haut bien compter chaque sous que tu comptes dépenser pour ne pas dépasser le prix d'une machine d'occasion plus récente et infiniment plus performante.
Ce genre de machine est côter quelques dizaines d'euros et ça ne vaut pas plus.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

ouep ,  genre 30 à 50 euros max
et ceci s'entend machine complete et en etat de marche


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

Il faut chercher de l'occasion.

Et après il y a aussi l'occasion. Perso j'upgrade à fond une Palourde et j'y met plus que raisonnable. Mais un bel ordi orange comme ça, il n'y en a pas d'autre !!!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'upgrade à fond une Palourde et j'y met plus que raisonnable. Mais un bel ordi orange comme ça, il n'y en a pas d'autre !!!


oui mais là c'est de la passion de collectionneur-restaurateur
Et en ce cas , la somme investie est un critère secondaire

( comme d'autres le font avec des voitures anciennes qui au final coutent  plus cheres que bien des bagnoles neuves, mais comme c'est pas ca qui compte...)


----------

